# New Trailer Prices



## BassBlaster (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm exploring future trailer options for the Starcraft I just picked up. After completely restoring the trailer for my 1436 and seeing what it cost to do so, I may eventually just buy a new trailer for the Starcraft. I started searching around online to see what a new trailer costs and I can find many models on the manufacturer's websites but I cant find prices anywhere. Then I started searching marina websites and trailer sites and cant find anyone that stocks new boat trailers so I can get a price. For those that have purchased a new trailer, how do I find a dealer to get a price?

The models I may be interested in is the Yacht Club 1613BJ and the EZ Loader EZW 12-14


----------



## waterboy (Aug 2, 2010)

maybe call and ask for a dealer near you:

https://www.ezloadercustoms.com/contact.htm

I had an EZ loader before, it's a solid trailer.


----------



## BassBlaster (Aug 2, 2010)

I did a search for dealers on the Yacht Club website and there are none in OH. I didnt check with EZ Loader. I'll have to do that. There are several trailer dealers in and around Columbus but they all stock utility trailers, no boat trailers.


----------

